# Midweek Motorsports/Radio LeMans Interviews Audi Sport's Dr Wolfgang Ullrich, Confirms No on Sebring



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Midweek Motorsports/Radio Le Mans' John Hindhaugh has filed an audio interview with Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich today. Given the many changes going on at Audi for this year and the question of Sebring, we listened with great interest. Here are a few details in the order in which Dr. Ullrich revealed them.
• No R8 GT2 for now because demand for GT3 is so high they need to fill that first.
• 2011 on, R8 LMS will be available to customers in the United States. Wants to set up customer service level needed for American racing teams to be properly supported. Would like to see ALMS open challenge class to the car and is positive on the idea.
• R15 plus will be a further evolution of the R15. Final rules defined will help determine which changes will be made to the car but clearly Audi plans to make the R15 as competitive as possible.
• Sebring will NOT be contested this year. Audi's competitors even lobbied against Ingolstadt running with an interim car as the R15plus would not be ready. The ACO and IMSA ruled against an interim car. Ullrich mentioned he is disappointed they will not be there but has accepted the decision on the part of the sanctioning bodies. 
• Audi Sport will not be at the Sebring winter test, however they still plan on testing in Sebring around that time. 
• Intercontinental Cup requires five race participations. One race each in ALMS, Asian Le Mans and European LMS combined with Le Mans makes for four. Ullrich said Paul Ricard with one car is being considered as it's an 8 hour event but this has not been finalized.
Listen to the entire interview after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

